
FoxType: A.I. to help you write smarter - tdaltonc
https://foxtype.com/gmail
======
alooPotato
Works great. I did notice a few issues with your integration with gmail.
Specifically, the compose view detection and alignment.

i'm the founder of Streak and we built the www.inboxsdk.com to make it easier
to integrate with gmail - we'd love to help, feel free to reach out to the
email in my profile

~~~
tdaltonc
I didn't make this, just found it. You might want to reach out to the creator
through the website.

------
tdaltonc
This basic idea was the seed of a slow take-off superintelligence in the book
Avogadro Corp.

[http://avogadrocorp.com/](http://avogadrocorp.com/)

